# TITAN 840 Troubles



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2007)

While spraying we overloaded the breaker box and the buildings power went out, we flipped the breaker, power came back on; however, my sprayer would not turn on. No power at all. I could not find a reset switch or a external fuse of any kind. I love this sprayer is there something i am missing? Maybe there is a switch or something inside the sprayer, idont know? Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated.:wallbash:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The manual indicates a circuit breaker on the machine.http://www.o-geepaint.com/Sprayers/Titan.shtml#840


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup, breaker.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Titan 840i*

here is a pic


Titan 840i


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to have a titan 660xc that would pop its internal fuse about once a month. I used to get the fuses for it at a TV and small appliance repair shop. Might want to pull the cover off and check it out.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

there is a fuse holder just below and to the right of the pressure control knob. be careful removing it because it is a cheap piece of plastic and it will strip if you turn it to fast. also be sure to use a slow blow fuse, you can tell these because the are not glass the barrel of the fuse is ceramic usually grey in color. you turn the plastic fuse holder 1/4 turn to the left and the holder will pop out of the holder body


----------

